# The Official Bar End ID and Reference Thread



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thought it would be cool to see all the styles in one place.
Coolest, lightest, rarest, or just run of the mill, let's see what you have....

A few to get the ball rolling:

Ti Control Stix


Al Control Stix


Don't know what these are, but would love to know...any guesses?


Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Yes! Nothing more radically vintage than attaching a pair of long bar ends on a 22in flat bar. I like the control tech teams but mine are Ibis.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool thread. Sadly, I think I took a lot of my accumulated bar ends to the aluminum recycler. My first were the quill type Control Tech given to me by Wick from the original crew there. 

I'd like to see some Yeti (FTW?) Antlers. I think that's what they were called. Although they're really out of style, they still feel great while out of the saddle and just motoring along. I've still got them on one bike. Maybe someday they'll make a comeback.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Moots Road Handles


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

although not true bar ends I guess, here's another shot of the Moots variation with the wood ball on the end.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome bike..


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Run bar ends on all my 90's Ritchey's. Here's a couple.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Run bar ends on all my 90's Ritchey's. Here's a couple.


Yo, this supposed to be a reference thread. Close-ups of the bar-ends with the brand, please. I'm digging up some of mine shortly.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

These Ti bar ends were on a bike I got from a deceased friend's brother. No idea who made them. I showed them to the old school owner of a LBS, and he immediately said REK TEK. The fabrication is flawless, which leads me to believe he may be right, but if anyone knows for sure it'd be nice to know.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Onza CWA's


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

random bar ends...I'll get close ups and ID them as time permits.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Some beat up Syncros quill-type steerhorns.










All purdied up.:thumbsup:


















An advert from 1993 with steerhorns and bighorns (no quill at this point. Too damn heavy I guess)


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

djmuff said:


> Yo, this supposed to be a reference thread. Close-ups of the bar-ends with the brand, please. I'm digging up some of mine shortly.


You're right...went back and labeled my first two...need help on the third one.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DFA said:


> These Ti bar ends were on a bike I got from a deceased friend's brother. No idea who made them. I showed them to the old school owner of a LBS, and he immediately said REK TEK. The fabrication is flawless, which leads me to believe he may be right, but if anyone knows for sure it'd be nice to know.


Those are tasty....

Steve


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Isn't the 3rd the "original" Onza's?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

djmuff said:


> Onza CWA's
> 
> View attachment 833358


Nice...now I finally know what EVA stands for.

Steve


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

None of mine are museum pieces, and the Control Stix are still being ridden, but here they are:

Control Stix clamp on








Original Control Stix quill type








Onza Cro-mo Ski Bend clamp on


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I remember thinking these looked cool, probably because they were so different. Mountain Goat Granola Bars top and Flight Control Rockets below. The old BikePro catalog has a list of more than twenty bar ends that you can check out.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

My favorite were the Salsa Mangoes de Amor ergonomic bends, heavy and they were all slightly asymmetrical. Came in that cool little burlap bag.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Waiting for them to be cool again, I have a box of em somewhere.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Onzas had the best ergonomics.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

This!


chefmiguel said:


> my favorite were the salsa mangoes de amor ergonomic bends, heavy and they were all slightly asymmetrical. Came in that cool little burlap bag.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'd like to see some Yeti (FTW?) Antlers. I think that's what they were called. Although they're really out of style, they still feel great while out of the saddle and just motoring along. I've still got them on one bike. Maybe someday they'll make a comeback.


I was wondering about the Antlers too...reached out to Frank hoping he had some pics...no dice, but he did have some info:

"I don't think I even have any photos of those antlers. Many people don't 
know that Chris Herting built the original Onza bar ends and the antlers 
were the inspiration for the 2nd gen type they came out with.. The originals 
of those were made in my shop in AZ for Onza and most were anodized blue."

Great, something else I need to have now, 

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Gold standard. 1st gen OnZa Ti.










Tioga Power Studs.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jeff said:


> This!


+2

The way the upbend at the end fit between the thumb and forefinger was great.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nuke Proof









WTB Hammer Handles


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> My favorite were the Salsa Mangoes de Amor ergonomic bends, heavy and they were all slightly asymmetrical. Came in that cool little burlap bag.


Here you go. Salsa Mangos de Amor. Photo courtesy of ebay.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sycip bar ends.










Profile Durango bar ends (barf!)










Answer Hyperends.










And I can't seem to find a bigger clear pic...but this would be the FTW bar end I think.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Kona's from the mid 90's...

















mmmm...purty...Onza's...


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Sycip bar ends.


These are really cool. I've never seen them before. That thumb rest on the end looks very comfortable.

Just found them on the Sycip website:



> Tig-Welded 4130 ovalized handles with special "thumb-o-rama" formed end cap for comfort.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for that ID Rumfy, those (onza Ti) are exactly what I have but never knew what brand since the label wore off.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

classen said:


> These are really cool. I've never seen them before. That thumb rest on the end looks very comfortable.
> 
> Just found them on the Sycip website:


I had a set for a short while. Very comfy. You're in luck...there's a Ti version out there thats similar.



zygote2k said:


> thanks for that ID Rumfy, those (onza Ti) are exactly what I have but never knew what brand since the label wore off.


Post some pics. I know there was a guy selling knock offs for a time. There are a few guys out there selling something similar. Avenir comes to mind.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And while we're at it. Litespeed.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like so far Eric is "King of Bar Ends". Nice collection E. Thanks for the pic of the Antlers...really would like to see more of them.

I know I have another set of Ti ends somewhere...just need to did them out and see what they are.


Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Looks like so far Eric is "King of Bar Ends". Nice collection E. Thanks for the pic of the Antlers...really would like to see more of them.
> I know I have another set of Ti ends somewhere...just need to did them out and see what they are.
> Steve


Nah, only the first two pics are pictures I actually took myself. The rest pirated from the net.

I've had in the past:
OnZa Ti
OnZa Ski
Control Tech Team Issue
Control Tech Stumpys
Sycip
Mountain Goat Granola
Answer Hyperends
Profile Durango (big mistake)
Scott AT-4
Tioga Powerstuds

Only bar ends I currently own are a beat silver set of Control Tech Stix I. Zero bikes are running bar ends currently, but this thread is making me reconsider.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Only bar ends I currently own are a beat silver set of Control Tech Stix I. Zero bikes are running bar ends currently, but this thread is making me reconsider.


I'm not sure why all the bar end hate (not necessarily from you, but from cycling in general). It seems to correspond with the growing industry disdain for climbing... I'm a climber type and bar ends make that so much better.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Riser bars killed the bar end. Simple.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Why? Just because of fashion? (and i agree, the two do look silly together). I kind of disagree, though - i think there is correlation, not causation. 
The industry pushed more and more for the whole grom downhiller/all mountain/whatever euphamism. It makes for good TV, commercials, etc, and therefore gets the money. If you want to watch people churning away at the pedals, road biking has had that market locked up for a while now. Downhill is exciting, so lets all get downhill bikes. If you don't need one, then let's at least make it look like one... and why would you need bar ends when you are bombing down that epic run?

A bit of an incoherent ramble, but that's my take, anyway.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> Riser bars killed the bar end. Simple.





GMF said:


> Why? Just because of fashion? (and i agree, the two do look silly together).


So the two bikes on which I have both risers and bar ends are out of fashion?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> So the two bikes on which I have both risers and bar ends are out of fashion?


*hurk* I'm not sure I even want to talk to you...

(hiding his old kona dawg with stubby ends on the risers)

And just to be technically correct here, they *never* were in fashion.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My modern favorites (currently in use on risers)


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

I want to be a hater, but that looks like a pretty comfy setup. Haven't tried the ergons, yet. They just wouldn't look right on my phoenix (vrc content... you're welcome)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GMF said:


> And just to be technically correct here, they *never* were in fashion.


Dude. You must not have been riding in 1989 through 1995. 

My only complaint besides being a little ugly (especially on risers), is I hang the heel of my hand right on the edge of the grip when descending and the bar ends really mess that spot up and make it feel all cramped up. Other wise, they are nice to have.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Dude. You must not have been riding in 1989 through 1995.
> 
> My only complaint besides being a little ugly (especially on risers), is I hang the heel of my hand right on the edge of the grip when descending and the bar ends really mess that spot up and make it feel all cramped up. Other wise, they are nice to have.


Well, started in '92, and what I remember was people sometimes using the combo, begging for forgiveness, and all the fashionistas beating up on them. And your reasons are legit because you suck at climbing (awww snap!) but rock at descending.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GMF said:


> Well, started in '92, and what I remember was people sometimes using the combo, begging for forgiveness, and all the fashionistas beating up on them. And your reasons are legit because you suck at climbing (awww snap!) but rock at descending.


Maybe if I rode my bar end bike I could beat you on a climb.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

With the amount you've been riding, i don't think you need them.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> I remember thinking these looked cool, probably because they were so different. Mountain Goat Granola Bars top and Flight Control Rockets below. The old BikePro catalog has a list of more than twenty bar ends that you can check out.
> 
> View attachment 833915


I've got a pair of blue Rockets somewhere. They are super light, but they're also handlebar crushers because of the narrow clamp area.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

GMF said:


> And just to be technically correct here, they *never* were in fashion.


Disagree completely. Bar-ends were, and are, awesome. They could make any bike look instantly tough and more race-oriented. I put them on my 1992 Trek 800 and thought I was John Tomac. They can be truly comfortable, aid in climbing and sprinting, and the L-bend versions can help protect hands from hazards.

Have they dropped in mainstream popularity? Yes. Kinda like steel hardtails. But I don't think they will ever go away. And for anyone in the know, a pair of Ti bar-ends will always look awesome on a bike.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Two old ads, one Onza, one Control Tech.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

A few more old ads.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Disagree completely. Bar-ends were, and are, awesome.


FWIF, my comment was tongue in cheek specifically about bar ends on risers. I am definitely a pro-bar end guy (but I also get dropped on the descents...)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

GMF said:


> FWIF, my comment was tongue in cheek specifically about bar ends on risers. I am definitely a pro-bar end guy (but I also get dropped on the descents...)


It's quite admirable to be a heck of a climber which I am told you are.  Nothing wrong with bar ends. I just think it's silly when people take it one step too far and put bar ends on bar ends or jack it backwards or up.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Titus or Avid One Piece bar/barend combo?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

This is the ID thread, not the show-off thread.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> This is the ID thread, not the show-off thread.


Please ID them.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Specialized proto skunk werx split bar/bar end combo. Show off. 

(Seriously, though - that is straight pimpin').


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

GMF said:


> Specialized proto skunk werx split bar/bar end combo.


I think Titus actually had a product just like this, as someone recently offered a set on RBUK. But I also
met an old Avid employee with one that said it was a prototype they were toying with. I don't know the
full story.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If we are including 1 piece bar / bar end combo units, here are a couple more:

Scott AT-2 LF Aluminum








Scott AT-2 LF-x Thermoplastic








I don't have a photo of the Scott AT-2 base model, which had a sleeve at the clamp location instead of a bulge like on the LF (Lite Flite) version.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> Titus or Avid One Piece bar/barend combo?


Ummm... how do you get grips and shifters and brakes on that? :shocked:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

classen said:


> Ummm... how do you get grips and shifters and brakes on that? :shocked:


Joined in the middle.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

whaaaa? 

I must see pictures. Is it some sort of S&S type coupling under the shim?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

No, just compression. Use at your own risk.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> I think Titus actually had a product just like this, as someone recently offered a set on RBUK. But I also
> met an old Avid employee with one that said it was a prototype they were toying with. I don't know the
> full story.


Shiggy may know.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry folks, I can't post a collection of reference photos. These Onza's shorties are on my wife's single-speed. She resisted bar-ends on the SS forever. I found these on Ebay, and put them on, and she loves them now. These are beautiful too. The bike is a Schwinn red metal-flake Homegrown.

Here's a photo with Airborne Ti L-bends. These bar-ends are made from hexagonal tubing, and mimic the Ibis Rosies (which however corrode and look grungy).


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

This is my set of Uncle Fat bar ends from back in the day. Never have seen another set.


----------

